# Chip Containment for my Mini Mill



## Magneto&TitaniumMan (Jul 10, 2020)

Finished up my first "prototype" for a chip shield and containment. Gonna see how this works by making some chips. Its's been a while since my last post due to the amazing summer we've been having in Ontario.


----------



## tonydi (Jul 11, 2020)

It looks like the front chip shield is held on by bolts.  I presume it clears access to the vise to tighten/loosen it or change stock when the head is all the way up.  But what about changing tooling?


----------



## Magneto&TitaniumMan (Jul 11, 2020)

tonydi said:


> It looks like the front chip shield is held on by bolts.  I presume it clears access to the vise to tighten/loosen it or change stock when the head is all the way up.  But what about changing tooling?



Yeah I would have to take off the bolts. But its two loose ones so it would be quick.


----------



## tonydi (Jul 14, 2020)

Before I got the toolmaker's vise I used a plexiglass "fence" that went across the front and sides.  With a conventional vise no problem and I could reach over it for placing stock in the vise or tool changes.

But with the new vice I struggled to find a design that was effective and yet quickly came off.  I actually like your setup for the front shield better but unbolting it would drive me nuts.

What about slotting the holes in the plexi so you could hang it on the existing bolts and then just lift to remove.


----------



## Magneto&TitaniumMan (Jul 14, 2020)

tonydi said:


> Before I got the toolmaker's vise I used a plexiglass "fence" that went across the front and sides.  With a conventional vise no problem and I could reach over it for placing stock in the vise or tool changes.
> 
> But with the new vice I struggled to find a design that was effective and yet quickly came off.  I actually like your setup for the front shield better but unbolting it would drive me nuts.
> 
> ...



That's a great little idea that will save some time. I'll do that right away! 

Yes, having this thinner plastic as a shield allows for more flexibility rather than a rigid fence. I can raise or lower the Mill and the shield will follow along to a certain height and still cover the work and vise. If I need to go much higher, I can make another shield that is longer.


----------



## francist (Jul 14, 2020)

tonydi said:


> What about slotting the holes in the plexi so you could hang it on the existing bolts and then just lift to remove.


I like that idea. My first thought was a couple good strong magnets but they come with disadvantages of their own. Never thought of the keyhole approach though, very slick 

-frank


----------



## tonydi (Jul 15, 2020)

I love magnets, especially neodymium magnets, and use them in my hobby shop and all around the house.  That was actually my first idea for M&T's shield but if the plexi is very thick it might be too heavy and require bigger/stronger magnets.  Then it gets to the point where you have to worry about cracking it when taking it off with such strong magnets.


----------



## Boswell (Jul 15, 2020)

I don't have any pictures but I cut a slot into a length of 1/2" square aluminum bar and embedded magnets on one side to attach to the Mill table and set screws to hold the plexi in the slot. All of the mechanical forces are taken by the aluminum and not the plexi.


----------

